# Missy's Foalwatch Thread



## GlitterPup (30 March 2014)

Hello folk!

I haven't posted a Missy update in a long time so here's another one for you - Including our new blog which is updated frequently!

http://missymoopointofview.blogspot.co.uk/

Missy is now very restless and moody. Baby is due any day really but her teats haven't started at all so thinking we may go on for a while yet. We have just been chilling really. Lots of grooming, cuddling and short walks (I'm still on crutches). We are getting lots of movement and kicking from baby, see video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pH8OaPXaQWk&list=UUvf9ufvu7v8iIjsKMxZC9Ug

(Please excuse the channel name, I am terrible at naming things and that was the first thing that I thought of) 

And now we're just taking everyday as it goes. So here's some recent updates of my little one!
(Also she has a facebook page so if anybody is interested in that, please PM me as I can't post link here)

And some pictures for you all!






(Still feisty)













And baby bump -












Happy Mothers Day to all the mum's out there!!

:biggrin3:


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 March 2014)

Her baby bump has grown so much since I last saw a photo of her. It must be so exciting waiting for the foal.


----------



## GlitterPup (30 March 2014)

Faracat said:



			Her baby bump has grown so much since I last saw a photo of her. It must be so exciting waiting for the foal. 

Click to expand...

She is absolutely huge, like a ball at the front and very big from the side. She is getting sick of being pregnant though. Very moody and irritable, poor thing!!


----------



## Po Knee (30 March 2014)

Goodness me- she has transformed into one very pregnant lady! I love the blog, and the ghostbusters theme for the wriggling foal made me laugh 

Heres hoping for a safe  (and soon) delivery x


----------



## GlitterPup (30 March 2014)

Po Knee said:



			Goodness me- she has transformed into one very pregnant lady! I love the blog, and the ghostbusters theme for the wriggling foal made me laugh 

Heres hoping for a safe  (and soon) delivery x
		
Click to expand...

It's hard to think only 7 months ago she looked like this:






I also liked the Ghostbusters theme tune, I thought it went well with the little alien in her belly :biggrin3:

Thank you for the fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Po Knee (30 March 2014)

She is twice the pony she was back then!! 

Sorry if I have missed a thread on the sire, but do you know what breed he is?


----------



## Adopter (30 March 2014)

That's a big stomach, how exciting nearly foal time.  Hope all goes well and you do not have too many sleepless nights.


----------



## doriangrey (30 March 2014)

Don't they change, sometimes you don't notice until you compare pics.  I've had Lucy 8 months now, she's gone from this 







To this







Keep an eye on either side of Missy's tail, that goes very slack when they are about to foal, mind you - you might not be able to tell under all that fluff


----------



## GlitterPup (30 March 2014)

Well, just checked her now. She started bagging up today and I am so excited! A bunch of kicks from baby and a very agitated Missy but yes. Finally, the end is in sight!












Ps, Lucy looks fab!!

Oh, dad is this beautiful chap! Who looks amazing in his new home!!


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (30 March 2014)

Shame on you posting pics of Missys boobies lol :biggrin3: poor Missymoo :tongue3: . With two gorgeous parents the foal should be very pretty. Exciting times. Are you going to keep it?


----------



## GlitterPup (30 March 2014)

Sugar_and_Spice said:



			Shame on you posting pics of millys boobies lol :biggrin3: poor millymoo :tongue3: . With two gorgeous parents the foal should be very pretty. Exciting times. Are you going to keep it?
		
Click to expand...

Missy* 
I am going to use this as Missy's foaling thread. Will get Admin to change the title! :biggrin3:


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (30 March 2014)

Haha I edited but not quick enough! Sorry :redface3:


----------



## GlitterPup (30 March 2014)

Sugar_and_Spice said:



			Haha I edited but not quick enough! Sorry :redface3:
		
Click to expand...

No worries, hehe :biggrin3:
I may just post a lot of random garbage on here. Very edgy and terrified right now! :redface3:


----------



## Alan's mum (30 March 2014)

HHO needs a new foal to wait with baited breath for 

It was about this time last year that we were all shouting puuuussshhhh Tessy Bear !

Cant wait for your little bundle to arrive , we want daily updates and pics of boobies !!!

Ooops
I meant Missy's not yours lol


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (30 March 2014)

Omg I completely missed that she was in foal :eek3:
Can't wait to see the baby pics


----------



## GlitterPup (30 March 2014)

I get updates every few hours from some hands on aunties. Next check is in a couple of hours! I'm thinking it's an April Fools Day baby!! :biggrin3:


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (30 March 2014)

You have done a really fab job with her...she looks super xx


----------



## GlitterPup (30 March 2014)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			You have done a really fab job with her...she looks super xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you SLH, It really means a lot. I am so proud of her and now we have a baby on the way too. So exciting!! Xx


----------



## dizzyneddy (30 March 2014)

You should be so proud of missy - all the love & care you've given is shown you can see how shes transformed in her condition. Hope all goes well with the foaling - may be anxious times at moment & uncomfortable for her but it'll be worth it when the new addition arrives.  Keep us posted


----------



## GlitterPup (30 March 2014)

dizzyneddy said:



			You should be so proud of missy - all the love & care you've given is shown you can see how shes transformed in her condition. Hope all goes well with the foaling - may be anxious times at moment & uncomfortable for her but it'll be worth it when the new addition arrives.  Keep us posted 

Click to expand...

Thank you so much. We're hoping to go showing this year so hopefully we'll be posting a lot more! :biggrin3:


----------



## Lambkins (30 March 2014)

Oh I love her !! I'm very excited to see photos of baby  hurry up foalie


----------



## GlitterPup (30 March 2014)

Lambkins said:



			Oh I love her !! I'm very excited to see photos of baby  hurry up foalie 

Click to expand...

You're all now known as her 'aunties'. Lot's of fingers crossed and hoping is needed. I don't know how much longer she can go!!


----------



## Alan's mum (30 March 2014)

PUUUSSSHHH Missy !!!!


----------



## GlitterPup (30 March 2014)

Alan's mum said:



			PUUUSSSHHH Missy !!!!
		
Click to expand...

I have to share the rug we bought, as soon as I saw it I burst into tears!!


----------



## Matt and Jack (30 March 2014)

I didn't realise she was in foal either, and I didn't realise who she was to start off with as you've changed your user name (I do hate it when people change there user names it really confuses me ) so good luck missy hope we see a pic of your New arrival tomorrow, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## GlitterPup (30 March 2014)

Matt and Jack said:



			I didn't realise she was in foal either, and I didn't realise who she was to start off with as you've changed your user name (I do hate it when people change there user names it really confuses me ) so good luck missy hope we see a pic of your New arrival tomorrow, fingers crossed!!! 

Click to expand...

Apologies for the name change! 
Thank you, I hope we have a new arrival tomorrow


----------



## Alan's mum (30 March 2014)

Aww !

You deserve this happy event , you took Missy on when no-one else would

You have been amazing xxx


----------



## GlitterPup (30 March 2014)

Alan's mum said:



			Aww !

You deserve this happy event , you took Missy on when no-one else would

You have been amazing xxx
		
Click to expand...

What a lovely comment, Thank you. She is my world and is treated like royalty!  Xxx


----------



## Matt and Jack (30 March 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Apologies for the name change! 
Thank you, I hope we have a new arrival tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Forgiven, I suppose


----------



## GlitterPup (30 March 2014)

Matt and Jack said:



			Forgiven, I suppose 

Click to expand...

:biggrin3:


----------



## Lambkins (30 March 2014)

I told max about missy's baby ..and he was looking out his window waiting ..but then I had to brake the news .he won't be seeing her out of his window anytime soon


----------



## Feival (30 March 2014)

When she's fully bagged up, there won't be a crease in the middle. But looks like it won't be long now  this week but probs not tonight, the warmer weather will defo speed things up, I was in the same position 2 years ago.


----------



## bearTessy (31 March 2014)

Marking my place for the updates ! Eagerly awaiting news, still looks like she has a lot more bagging up to go. All very exciting bet you cannot wait Sammy  ! Give Missy a kiss and cuddle from me


----------



## Alfiemoo (31 March 2014)

Doesn't look like it will be long now, you must be so excited. Can't wait to see photos of your new addition!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (31 March 2014)

Most exciting forum post ever!! Can't wait to see pictures of your new foal when he/she arrives. Going to be a gorgeous wee thing x


----------



## PolarSkye (31 March 2014)

How exciting - another HHO community foalie!  Excited Auntie PS waiting very impatiently .

P


----------



## PorkChop (31 March 2014)

Very exciting, will be checking back regularly for foalie updates


----------



## GlitterPup (31 March 2014)

Nice to see a few more aunties :biggrin3:
More bagging today but still a while off, YO reckons it could be the end of the week!! Lots of movement from baby though. Took Missy on a long walk today and she was very frustrated, kicking her belly and pulling faces. Can't wait to meet him!!






















Still gorgeous! :biggrin3:


----------



## GlitterPup (31 March 2014)

bearTessy said:



			Marking my place for the updates ! Eagerly awaiting news, still looks like she has a lot more bagging up to go. All very exciting bet you cannot wait Sammy  ! Give Missy a kiss and cuddle from me 

Click to expand...

Nobody can ever replace Tessy and Dolly!! :biggrin3:


----------



## bearTessy (31 March 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Nobody can ever replace Tessy and Dolly!! :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Missy has come on so far with you, i disagree with that one ! You have done fab, if you can take on a feral pony and turn her into such a sweetheart a foalie will be a walk in the park  x


----------



## GlitterPup (31 March 2014)

bearTessy said:



			Missy has come on so far with you, i disagree with that one ! You have done fab, if you can take on a feral pony and turn her into such a sweetheart a foalie will be a walk in the park  x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much A! Just hope it turns out as wonderful as Dolly! (That little lady will always be a firm favorite of mine) :biggrin3: X


----------



## Lambkins (31 March 2014)

^ and she does it all on crutches ..haha  show off


----------



## GlitterPup (31 March 2014)

Lambkins said:



			^ and she does it all on crutches ..haha  show off 

Click to expand...

Only one now! 
Proud of Missy who is putting up with my extra leg and is being very well behaved!


----------



## GlitterPup (31 March 2014)

Can I also ask you facebookers to please drop Missy a 'like'  so she can win 'Horse Star of The Month' please!!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...797.1073741851.173828239341620&type=1&theater

:biggrin3:


----------



## Noodles_3 (31 March 2014)

This is exciting!  are you going to be keeping Missy's foal?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (31 March 2014)

I can't wait! I bet your so excited! X


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (1 April 2014)

Checking in lol. Come on Missy...puuuussshhhhhhh..!!!!!!!


----------



## GlitterPup (1 April 2014)

Noodles_3 said:



			This is exciting!  are you going to be keeping Missy's foal?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully! :biggrin3:



SatansLittleHelper said:



			Checking in lol. Come on Missy...puuuussshhhhhhh..!!!!!!! 

Click to expand...

No baby yet!



Sizzlea89 said:



			I can't wait! I bet your so excited! X
		
Click to expand...

I'm literally bouncing off the walls


----------



## Sizzlea89 (1 April 2014)

No wonder though!!!!! Not long now though


----------



## GlitterPup (1 April 2014)

Sizzlea89 said:



			No wonder though!!!!! Not long now though 

Click to expand...

I don't know, her bag seems to have gone down a little, But she is pretty restless so inside at the moment!











I did find this picture of her in January:


----------



## Sizzlea89 (1 April 2014)

Fingers crossed. She's still got a bit to go but she will let you know when it's time. She will be as impatient as everyone and even more so because she wants to meet her foal too!


----------



## GlitterPup (1 April 2014)

Sizzlea89 said:



			Fingers crossed. She's still got a bit to go but she will let you know when it's time. She will be as impatient as everyone and even more so because she wants to meet her foal too!
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't be surprised if she randomly foals without telling anyone!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (1 April 2014)

Haha you pay load of attention to her so I'm sure you will know straight away don't worry.


----------



## GlitterPup (1 April 2014)

Sizzlea89 said:



			Haha you pay load of attention to her so I'm sure you will know straight away don't worry.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed it's soon! She is day 346 today!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (1 April 2014)

Haha how do you keep track? I lost track of my own pregnancy before my little one was born haha


----------



## GlitterPup (1 April 2014)

Sizzlea89 said:



			Haha how do you keep track? I lost track of my own pregnancy before my little one was born haha
		
Click to expand...

I'm going by the date she was covered


----------



## Sizzlea89 (1 April 2014)

That makes sense lol. Wish I could breed my little guy before he gets gelded. A little fuzzy welsh section A foal would be awesome!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 April 2014)

Are u taking filly/colt & colour guess' a la Tessybear?

If so, I vote ginger & white filly.....but think it will probs be a black & white colt


----------



## Feival (1 April 2014)

Did u put her in foal, or before u got her? Tbh breeders who sell in foal mares, often don't really know when the mare was covered, but she defo looks imminent.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (1 April 2014)

Haha iv got a black and white colt! But I can't wait to see this little one once he or she is born!


----------



## GlitterPup (1 April 2014)

The Polo Bear said:



			Did u put her in foal, or before u got her? Tbh breeders who sell in foal mares, often don't really know when the mare was covered, but she defo looks imminent.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't put her in foal, passport says she was seen to be covered on the date given.

I'm guessing piebald colt!


----------



## GlitterPup (1 April 2014)

Still pregnant:











(Udder has gone again)






But she had a lot of fun in the sun today!


----------



## Feival (1 April 2014)

The more she moves the more the udder will go down, until she's about to pop, baby seems to be further back than last pics, so not long at all now! Friday is my guess. It's scary how big they can stretch to, my mare looked like a beach ball on legs in her final days before foaling!


----------



## GlitterPup (1 April 2014)

The Polo Bear said:



			The more she moves the more the udder will go down, until she's about to pop, baby seems to be further back than last pics, so not long at all now! Friday is my guess.
		
Click to expand...

I am betting s/he will be here by the weekend! With or without a bag!
Just seen the edit, she doesn't look too big at the front, again, taken today:


----------



## Adopter (1 April 2014)

Missy has such lovely markings and such a pretty colour, would be lovely if she passes it on to the foal! However I am sure that all that matters to you at present though is the safe arrival of the foal and Missy coping!


----------



## GlitterPup (1 April 2014)

Adopter said:



			Missy has such lovely markings and such a pretty colour, would be lovely if she passes it on to the foal! However I am sure that all that matters to you at present though is the safe arrival of the foal and Missy coping!
		
Click to expand...

Praying for a healthy baby but would love a spotted filly!! :biggrin3:


----------



## Alan's mum (1 April 2014)

Feisty little Skewbald filly is my bet !

Good luck Sammy x


----------



## GlitterPup (1 April 2014)

Alan's mum said:



			Feisty little Skewbald filly is my bet !

Good luck Sammy x
		
Click to expand...

I must admit, the majority of people who are guessing are guessing filly. I've been calling 'him' Rory since Christmas so it'll be weird if he turns out to be she! :biggrin3: X


----------



## Fides (1 April 2014)

I do hope she hurries up! I was hoping for an April fool on this thread today lol


----------



## GlitterPup (1 April 2014)

Fides said:



			I do hope she hurries up! I was hoping for an April fool on this thread today lol
		
Click to expand...

I almost did post an april fool foal but didn't have the heart :biggrin3:


----------



## Alan's mum (1 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			I must admit, the majority of people who are guessing are guessing filly. I've been calling 'him' Rory since Christmas so it'll be weird if he turns out to be she! :biggrin3: X
		
Click to expand...

April would be a pretty name for a little Filly


----------



## GlitterPup (1 April 2014)

Alan's mum said:



			April would be a pretty name for a little Filly
		
Click to expand...

Already got a name for a filly


----------



## Alan's mum (1 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Already got a name for a filly 

Click to expand...

Spill then !


----------



## GlitterPup (1 April 2014)

Alan's mum said:



			Spill then !
		
Click to expand...

Was going to keep it hidden but okay 

Colt - Rory
Filly - Willow :biggrin3:


----------



## Alan's mum (1 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Was going to keep it hidden but okay 

Colt - Rory
Filly - Willow :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Fab choice for a filly !

It's my daughters middle name x


----------



## GlitterPup (1 April 2014)

Alan's mum said:



			Fab choice for a filly !

It's my daughters middle name x
		
Click to expand...

It's the name of the first pony I truly loved, she died in 2008 and if we have a filly, I think it's only right I bring a peace of Willow back xx


----------



## Alan's mum (1 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			It's the name of the first pony I truly loved, she died in 2008 and if we have a filly, I think it's only right I bring a peace of Willow back xx
		
Click to expand...

What a lovely idea !


----------



## GlitterPup (1 April 2014)

Alan's mum said:



			What a lovely idea !
		
Click to expand...

Thank you :biggrin3:


----------



## Sizzlea89 (1 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			It's the name of the first pony I truly loved, she died in 2008 and if we have a filly, I think it's only right I bring a peace of Willow back xx
		
Click to expand...

I LOVE the names you have picked out! My friends little girl is called willow such a beautiful name!


----------



## GlitterPup (1 April 2014)

Sizzlea89 said:



			I LOVE the names you have picked out! My friends little girl is called willow such a beautiful name!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! :biggrin3:
It's always been Rory for a colt but it was originally Dakota for a filly however someone mentioned Willow and it just clicked so it's staying


----------



## Pigeon (1 April 2014)

So exciting!!! I wonder whether he or she will be another coloured like Missy?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (2 April 2014)

Come on Missy...I hate waiting


----------



## Adopter (2 April 2014)

Just checking in!! Love your choice of names.


----------



## GlitterPup (2 April 2014)

No baby yet but she has bagged up a little since yesterday!







Yesterday:


----------



## Love (2 April 2014)

Very exciting! Looks like things are moving along. I also think Willow is beautiful for a little filly


----------



## GlitterPup (2 April 2014)

Odd behaviour today. Missy was doing a lot of pawing the ground, scratching her bum and peeing. Baby is very active today and Missy is now inside and I will be hopefully staying out with her tonight!


----------



## Lambkins (2 April 2014)

So exciting ..I can't wait !!!!  erm make sure u have a camera handy at all times !! As we need photos ..lots of photos !!!


----------



## windand rain (2 April 2014)

Most obvious sign of imminent baby is milk either as droplets or actually dripping from the teats. You can buy a predictor kit which will tell not when she will foal but when she wont if that makes sense. If she hasnt had a foal before I reckon it will be quite a bit longer yet maiden mares bag up anything up to six weeks before they foal


----------



## Sizzlea89 (2 April 2014)

Camera at the ready!!!!!


----------



## dizzyneddy (2 April 2014)

We're all awaiting the new arrival with great anticipation!!! Bet she'll be glad once she's the little one makes his/her appearance bless her  - let us know how she gets on


----------



## twiggy2 (2 April 2014)

Tri colour filly is my guess-hope it all goes well


----------



## Lambkins (2 April 2014)

windand rain said:



			Most obvious sign of imminent baby is milk either as droplets or actually dripping from the teats. You can buy a predictor kit which will tell not when she will foal but when she wont if that makes sense. If she hasnt had a foal before I reckon it will be quite a bit longer yet maiden mares bag up anything up to six weeks before they foal
		
Click to expand...

Noooooo ..I will be on holiday in 6 weeks ...she must have this baby long before then


----------



## Spring Feather (2 April 2014)

Just going by her bag I'd say she still has a few weeks to go.  She has pretty much no bag yet so I wouldn't be camping out just yet lol!  You could be there a while!  If you want to know when the baby is imminent then milk testing is the most reliable way of checking.  It's cheap and easy to do and so long as you are capable of reading results then it will serve your sleep pattern well :smile3:


----------



## GlitterPup (2 April 2014)

Going to check on her in a short while, excited and nervous. I would expect her to be a few weeks yet but then again she may surprise us all! Still guessing piebald colt


----------



## GlitterPup (2 April 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Just going by her bag I'd say she still has a few weeks to go.  She has pretty much no bag yet so I wouldn't be camping out just yet lol!  You could be there a while!  If you want to know when the baby is imminent then milk testing is the most reliable way of checking.  It's cheap and easy to do and so long as you are capable of reading results then it will serve your sleep pattern well :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

Great advice, thank you!


----------



## PolarSkye (2 April 2014)

Another vote for a tri-coloured . . . a colt.  

So great having our own HHO foal watch again .

P


----------



## GlitterPup (2 April 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			Tri colour filly is my guess-hope it all goes well
		
Click to expand...

I would be chuffed with a miniature dolly lookalike!


----------



## Po Knee (2 April 2014)

I am guessing a mini Missy. What could be cuter than that? 

Good luck and easy foaling vibes to your girl xx


----------



## Matt and Jack (3 April 2014)

Anything today?


----------



## GlitterPup (3 April 2014)

Matt and Jack said:



			Anything today?
		
Click to expand...

As expected, still no baby.
We still have a bag and lots of kicking from baby. Weird to watch kicking by her tail too!! 
She is in on a night so we're just keeping an eye. Yesterday, she spent most of the afternoon pawing at the ground, kicking her belly and rubbing her bum, she also did this throughout the evening. I actually sat up with her until 2:30 this morning expecting her to foal. But no, just restless


----------



## dizzyneddy (3 April 2014)

Aww bless thanks for the update, hopefully the foal will make their eagerly anticipated appearance sooner than later - she must feel uncomfy with her active baby & it can't be doing your sleep any good - so fingers crossed the little one arrives very soon. Take care


----------



## Sizzlea89 (3 April 2014)

She needs to hurry up! The suspense is killing me!! Haha


----------



## GlitterPup (3 April 2014)

dizzyneddy said:



			Aww bless thanks for the update, hopefully the foal will make their eagerly anticipated appearance sooner than later - she must feel uncomfy with her active baby & it can't be doing your sleep any good - so fingers crossed the little one arrives very soon. Take care
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome. Sorry for the size of the pictures!!



Sizzlea89 said:



			She needs to hurry up! The suspense is killing me!! Haha
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it. Currently laying in bed with a headache and feeling exhausted. Woke up at 6 and had her done by 6:30. Feel pretty zoned out!! I will be gutted if by some miracle, baby comes tonight and I miss it!


----------



## Fides (3 April 2014)

What does the base of her tail feel like? It will go REALLY slack and squishy 24 hours before she gives birth...


----------



## Sizzlea89 (3 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			You're welcome. Sorry for the size of the pictures!!


Tell me about it. Currently laying in bed with a headache and feeling exhausted. Woke up at 6 and had her done by 6:30. Feel pretty zoned out!! I will be gutted if by some miracle, baby comes tonight and I miss it!
		
Click to expand...

All in good time as they say lol. You won't miss it! Your doing great and she will foal when she's ready. But the suspense is torture. I bet she's desperate to meet her baby too.


----------



## GlitterPup (3 April 2014)

Fides said:



			What does the base of her tail feel like? It will go REALLY slack and squishy 24 hours before she gives birth...
		
Click to expand...

Still firm so we have a while yet! Need to learn how to be patient!



Sizzlea89 said:



			All in good time as they say lol. You won't miss it! Your doing great and she will foal when she's ready. But the suspense is torture. I bet she's desperate to meet her baby too.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I may just stick to drinking tea and watching tv


----------



## Sizzlea89 (3 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Still firm so we have a while yet! Need to learn how to be patient!


Thank you. I may just stick to drinking tea and watching tv 

Click to expand...

Haha tea and tv sounds like a plan actually!


----------



## GlitterPup (3 April 2014)

Sizzlea89 said:



			Haha tea and tv sounds like a plan actually!
		
Click to expand...

Jockey school looks good!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (3 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Jockey school looks good!
		
Click to expand...

Jockey school?


----------



## GlitterPup (3 April 2014)

Sizzlea89 said:



			Jockey school?
		
Click to expand...

Channel 4 @ 10!!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (3 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Channel 4 @ 10!!
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh I'll be sticking that on then! Haha thanks for letting me know!


----------



## GlitterPup (3 April 2014)

Sizzlea89 said:



			Ooooh I'll be sticking that on then! Haha thanks for letting me know!
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome! Don't know if i'll be awake by then :biggrin3:


----------



## Sizzlea89 (3 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			You're welcome! Don't know if i'll be awake by then :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Haha stick a record on it  you do deserve some sleep though


----------



## GlitterPup (3 April 2014)

Sizzlea89 said:



			Haha stick a record on it  you do deserve some sleep though
		
Click to expand...

Have nothing to record it on. I'm sure there's a channel 4 iplayer type thing..


----------



## dizzyneddy (3 April 2014)

Well you try & get some well earned rest - will be will be with missy's foaling - hope you're there for the happy event but nature is a wonderful thing & sometimes you can't be where you want to be if you know what l mean.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (3 April 2014)

Google 4OD it gives you the website for watching program's you've missed on channel 4 and E4


----------



## GlitterPup (3 April 2014)

Thanks guys, going to sit on here until I drift off


----------



## lurcher98 (4 April 2014)

Can't believe miss missy has dropped to page 5. Any updates?


----------



## PolarSkye (4 April 2014)

C'mon Missy!

P


----------



## flirtygerty (4 April 2014)

Any news, I'm on tenterhooks here


----------



## GlitterPup (4 April 2014)

lurcher98 said:



			Can't believe miss missy has dropped to page 5. Any updates?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the bump!
Still no baby but bag is still there which is good. (It kept coming and going) Baby is still very active which is ace. Just a waiting game now.

Today:






(From 2 years old and heavily in foal to today)











She's fab, already won this lot in 2014 - Not bad for a wild pony!






:biggrin3:


----------



## dizzyneddy (4 April 2014)

Thanks for the update - at least she's a day closer to foaling!!!! You'll need a bottle of wine to celebrate once it's over & you won't be pestered by us lot lol


----------



## Spring Feather (4 April 2014)

She still looks ages away to me.  She's still round bellied and has a tiny bag.  If you're on foal watch already OP, you're going to be almost dead by the time the foal finally does come out :smile3:


----------



## Sizzlea89 (5 April 2014)

Fingers crossed that she won't be long


----------



## windand rain (5 April 2014)

I am with Spring feather on this but hope we are wrong and foalie arrives safely before you die of exhaustion


----------



## GlitterPup (5 April 2014)

I may give up with foalwatch for a while


----------



## Sizzlea89 (5 April 2014)

Don't give up just get more sleep. She will foal when she's ready


----------



## GlitterPup (5 April 2014)

Sizzlea89 said:



			Don't give up just get more sleep. She will foal when she's ready
		
Click to expand...

Baby is still very active, lots of jumping and bouncing. Her 'due date' was March 27th so I think i'm just willing it on more than anything. Missy is very frustrated, bless her. Just hope we don't have long to wait for her sake!


----------



## numptynoelle (5 April 2014)

Such a sweet face. :smile3:  What does your vet think, do they think she's close?


----------



## GlitterPup (5 April 2014)

numptynoelle said:



			Such a sweet face. :smile3:  What does your vet think, do they think she's close?
		
Click to expand...

They haven't said - We were going by the date she was covered :smile3:


----------



## GlitterPup (5 April 2014)

dizzyneddy said:



			Thanks for the update - at least she's a day closer to foaling!!!! You'll need a bottle of wine to celebrate once it's over & you won't be pestered by us lot lol
		
Click to expand...

Think i'll stick to Yorkshire tea thanks 
Although we're slowing the watching down a little, here's a picture from today:







Still lots of movement and a moody mare, can't wait :biggrin3:


----------



## Spring Feather (5 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Still lots of movement and a moody mare, can't wait :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

I find all of my broodmares bellies go very quiet a day or so prior to foaling as the foal has already got into the foaling position and it doesn't move from then on in.  She's a cute little thing so I'm not surprised you're excited :smile3:


----------



## GlitterPup (5 April 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			I find all of my broodmares bellies go very quiet a day or so prior to foaling as the foal has already got into the foaling position and it doesn't move from then on in.  She's a cute little thing so I'm not surprised you're excited :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

Could be waiting a while then as it doesn't seem to be calming down at all!! :biggrin3:


----------



## Spring Feather (5 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Could be waiting a while then as it doesn't seem to be calming down at all!! :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Lol!  It's fun to watch them wriggling around inside :smile3:


----------



## GlitterPup (5 April 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Lol!  It's fun to watch them wriggling around inside :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

Feisty little chap - Lots of kicking and bouncing!! :smile3:


----------



## Po Knee (6 April 2014)

Bumping....Cannot have Missy relegated to the lower pages!

Still no baba I suppose? Ho hum....we wait on.


----------



## Jinx94 (6 April 2014)

Not yet.. But she's looking pretty close, so hopefully within the next week?


----------



## ToltingDonkey (6 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Thank you for the bump!
Still no baby but bag is still there which is good. (It kept coming and going) Baby is still very active which is ace. Just a waiting game now.

Today:






(From 2 years old and heavily in foal to today)











She's fab, already won this lot in 2014 - Not bad for a wild pony!






:biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

How old is she now?


----------



## GlitterPup (6 April 2014)

She is a little quiet tonight, a little sweaty and is doing a lot of tail flicking. Saw two mighty kicks in her belly and by her tail but other than that all is quiet. She is still starting to bag up so we're just keeping a close eye now.

She is 5, coming up 6 in June I believe (need to check her passport) 












:biggrin3:


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 April 2014)

Love the pics....she is waaaaayyyy too cute &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## Fides (6 April 2014)

Noooo what have you done to her forelock  Poor girl has bangs!

Here's hoping she lets you rest soon...


----------



## GlitterPup (6 April 2014)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Love the pics....she is waaaaayyyy too cute &#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56476;
		
Click to expand...

Thank you :biggrin3:



Fides said:



			Noooo what have you done to her forelock  Poor girl has bangs!

Here's hoping she lets you rest soon...
		
Click to expand...

I did that ages ago! 
Thank you


----------



## dizzyneddy (6 April 2014)

I expect the foal will just be as cute as her mum


----------



## GlitterPup (6 April 2014)

dizzyneddy said:



			I expect the foal will just be as cute as her mum 

Click to expand...

Sure hope so! Mum has already decided we have to sell foalie but i'm hoping she'll see him and fall in love!!


----------



## Alfiemoo (8 April 2014)

Bump! She is so cute


----------



## GlitterPup (8 April 2014)

Alfiemoo said:



			Bump! She is so cute 

Click to expand...

Thanks for the Bump, Alfiemoo. Speaking of bump..
































Quite restless today. Kept dozing in stable and then rubbing her bum on the wall and kicking her belly and the floor. Hope she's okay and not too uncomfortable!


----------



## Po Knee (8 April 2014)

That is some bump! 

She looks like she will hang on a tad longer to me...don't mind being wrong tho!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 April 2014)

:eek3: Triplets..????


----------



## Po Knee (9 April 2014)

How is she today Glitterpup?


----------



## lurcher98 (10 April 2014)

Bumping again  any updates?


----------



## GlitterPup (10 April 2014)

Still no baby and no sign of anything really. She is still as active as ever!


----------



## Adopter (11 April 2014)

Is Missy thinking about having this foal yet?  It is going to be a big foal, hope all goes well!


----------



## Fides (11 April 2014)

OMG I clicked 'most recent post' and the whole screen was filled with GIANT BOOBIES!!


----------



## GlitterPup (12 April 2014)

No sign of baby. She isn't even slackening off from behind, bag seems to come and go. She had a manic gallop yesterday and this morning bag has gone. Baby had a little dance this morning so all is well. Just wish he'd hurry up! I'm giving her until the end of April! Haha


----------



## Lambkins (12 April 2014)

She needs to get a move on ..as I go on holiday in 4 weeks ..and I won't be able to go online ( I'm
Getting married aboard so will be super busy) and I must see his baby before I go !!!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 April 2014)

Are you sure it is not just wind !


----------



## GlitterPup (12 April 2014)

Probably is wind 

No, but seriously, she started to fill again! :biggrin3:











And we got another almighty kick tonight :biggrin3:
Also, I muddled the dates up. I'm 21 days ahead from where she should be. So she's actually 336 days now


----------



## Po Knee (13 April 2014)

Down to page 5 so ....BUMP!!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (13 April 2014)

Any news today?? X


----------



## Adopter (14 April 2014)

Any news of Missy?


----------



## GlitterPup (15 April 2014)

Sorry for the late reply guys, been busy at home and completely forgot to update.
This week Missy has taken to the art of scratching her bum continuously on everything she can find as well as rolling at every opportunity in the sand school and field.

Was plaiting her tail and got a lovely kick in her bum again and then a lot of dancing in her belly, followed by a big sigh from Moo. Have also bought some milk testing strips but they don't arrive until Thurs-Sat and she may have surprised us by then.

Placing bets on an Easter baby - So, by this weekend. But as we all know, she may hang on as long as possible.
Taken each day as a day closer to his arrival!! :biggrin3:


----------



## Po Knee (15 April 2014)

Is it my imagination or has the bump dropped? She definitely looks a different shape to me....hold onto your hats...she could be in business soon


----------



## GlitterPup (15 April 2014)

Po Knee said:



			Is it my imagination or has the bump dropped? She definitely looks a different shape to me....hold onto your hats...she could be in business soon 

Click to expand...

I was thinking the same but didn't want to tempt fate! Still very active so don't think it'll be for at least another week, plus she hasn't even started waxing or lactating yet, I have been advised to watch her like a hawk though from now on!


----------



## Fides (15 April 2014)

Her loo loo still looks 'tidy' - they 'gape' more when close...


----------



## GlitterPup (15 April 2014)

Fides said:



			Her loo loo still looks 'tidy' - they 'gape' more when close...
		
Click to expand...

Day 339 - Missy is acting normal. No movement at all from baby. Not much to update on really! She has ballooned!!


----------



## Iownayetti (15 April 2014)

Baby does go quiet for a day or so before birth, almost like they know they have to save their strength for birth.

Foo foo's looking a bit different today as well.

Good luck GP ! XXXX


----------



## Clodagh (15 April 2014)

I will probably be proved totally wrong but in the pics she hasn't got much of an udder. When my mare foaled I thought she had an udder but when she was ready to go it was just one big round blob.
Best of luck.


----------



## GlitterPup (15 April 2014)

Thank you everyone, I still think we're a couple of weeks off yet


----------



## Cinnamontoast (15 April 2014)

No movement sometimes indicates that the baby has engaged, but her boobs and bits simply don't look ready!


----------



## flirtygerty (15 April 2014)

Hope she has this foalie soon, can she get much bigger, her belly has dropped a lot


----------



## Feival (15 April 2014)

Her being active doesn't mean the baby isn't almost here, My mare was a she devil the day before and the day of foaling. 2 hours before giving birth i has been the only time i couldn't catch her. the rolling and rubbing is probs her getting baby in right place. i wouldn't be at all surprised on and easter foal.  then you can call it E.B. short for easter bunny like in the movie 'Hop'


----------



## GlitterPup (16 April 2014)

I would love for her to foal on Easter Sunday haha 

I do think she'll hang on for a while though!


----------



## GlitterPup (16 April 2014)

Brief update: Missy is very restless. Has barely touched her hay. Bum scratching, flicking her tail and kicking her belly at the same time. Is also doing a lot of yawning and licking/chewing. She's 340 days now. Keeping a close eye!!


----------



## PolarSkye (16 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Brief update: Missy is very restless. Has barely touched her hay. Bum scratching, flicking her tail and kicking her belly at the same time. Is also doing a lot of yawning and licking/chewing. She's 340 days now. Keeping a close eye!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no . . . I'm not falling for this . . . the amount of times we were convinced that Tessy was about to foal, only to be disappointed are numberless . . . I think Missy is just having us all on .

P


----------



## GlitterPup (16 April 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Oh no . . . I'm not falling for this . . . the amount of times we were convinced that Tessy was about to foal, only to be disappointed are numberless . . . I think Missy is just having us all on .

P
		
Click to expand...

Probably! Little madam!


----------



## Fun Times (16 April 2014)

I dont think I have looked at so many pictures of boobies and foo foos in all my life as I have in keeping tabs on missy's thread...


----------



## GlitterPup (16 April 2014)

Fun Times said:



			I dont think I have looked at so many pictures of boobies and foo foos in all my life as I have in keeping tabs on missy's thread...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry!!


----------



## Po Knee (16 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Sorry!! 

Click to expand...

Ha ha don't be sorry 

 Its fascinating to see the changes in her, just hope she doesn't mind her nether regions on public display!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 April 2014)

I remember it being this time last year with Tessy, waking up at silly o'clock after coming home from the hospital and checking all the time! Come on, Missy! Give us a cute foal!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 April 2014)

C'mon Missy...the suspense is killing me lol xx


----------



## doriangrey (16 April 2014)

Me too!


----------



## Fools Motto (16 April 2014)

I'll give her one more week.... then she'll have a brown and white fluffy colt!


----------



## GlitterPup (16 April 2014)

Just a quick update. Missy is spending a lot of time rubbing her bum. Was quietly munching a net when I left, now on a teabreak!!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 April 2014)

Eeeekkk...I don't know how you can stand the waiting lol


----------



## GlitterPup (16 April 2014)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Eeeekkk...I don't know how you can stand the waiting lol 

Click to expand...

With difficulty lol!


----------



## SuperCoblet (16 April 2014)

Doubt it but please pop for my birthday tomorrow!!


----------



## flirtygerty (16 April 2014)

Tell Missy it's her fault I've taken to drink, come on little lady we need to see your baby


----------



## GlitterPup (16 April 2014)

SuperCoblet said:



			Doubt it but please pop for my birthday tomorrow!!
		
Click to expand...

Happy birthday for tomorrow, I shall tell her to get a move on! 



flirtygerty said:



			Tell Missy it's her fault I've taken to drink, come on little lady we need to see your baby
		
Click to expand...

Oops, sorry!! Hope to bring you foal news soon!


----------



## bearTessy (17 April 2014)

Well I am secretly hoping little Missy holds on till the 24th of April then she will share the same birthday as Dolly !  Bet your really excited at the moment  x


----------



## lurcher98 (17 April 2014)

Any news


----------



## GlitterPup (17 April 2014)

No baby news sadly.
Lots of nice big kicks though. Missy had a restless night and did a lot of bum scratching. She's started to slacken off properly on her behind which is exciting and her udder was fuller than normal this morning!


----------



## Elvis (17 April 2014)

Photos please 
Waiting for a foal is so exciting!


----------



## GlitterPup (17 April 2014)

Elvis said:



			Photos please 
Waiting for a foal is so exciting!
		
Click to expand...

Okay! Day 341 -


----------



## GlitterPup (17 April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8VkBLEiJeU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## LaMooch (17 April 2014)

Been following this thread and love seeing the pictures. Todays picture of her loo loo is looking so much more relaxed. Do not think it will be long now


----------



## GlitterPup (17 April 2014)

LaMooch said:



			Been following this thread and love seeing the pictures. Todays picture of her loo loo is looking so much more relaxed. Do not think it will be long now
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same, she has completely dropped everything. Taken an hour or so ago:


----------



## Po Knee (18 April 2014)

Missy belongs on page 1 so bumping. I am guessing no news yet but hoping there is!


----------



## GlitterPup (18 April 2014)

Po Knee said:



			Missy belongs on page 1 so bumping. I am guessing no news yet but hoping there is!
		
Click to expand...

You guess correctly. Still no foal.
No pictures to update either sadly


----------



## Spring Feather (18 April 2014)

She still looks like she has a while to go.  She's still front-end round, her bag is a little fuller but not greatly so and her little foo-foo doesn't look ready to me.  My wayward maiden mare for this year was had a full bag, wax, dropped belly and relaxed foo-foo ... for 10 days!  She did foal a couple of nights ago thank goodness but as she didn't let down until after she'd had the foal I was unable to milk test her.  10 days of foal watch is debilitating so I hope you haven't been on it all this time or you won't be able to function properly once the little monster does come out! :smile3:  I had no option with my mare as I knew there would be foaling problems, and there were, but all's well that ends well and mummy and baby are doing grand now.


----------



## Spiritedly (18 April 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			She still looks like she has a while to go.  She's still front-end round, her bag is a little fuller but not greatly so and her little foo-foo doesn't look ready to me.  My wayward maiden mare for this year was had a full bag, wax, dropped belly and relaxed foo-foo ... for 10 days!  She did foal a couple of nights ago thank goodness but as she didn't let down until after she'd had the foal I was unable to milk test her.  10 days of foal watch is debilitating so I hope you haven't been on it all this time or you won't be able to function properly once the little monster does come out! :smile3:  I had no option with my mare as I knew there would be foaling problems, and there were, but all's well that ends well and mummy and baby are doing grand now.
		
Click to expand...

Being nosy...What do you mean by 'front end round'? I'm waiting a delivery with no idea of when she's due! So any clues of what to look for are welcome


----------



## Spring Feather (18 April 2014)

Spiritedly said:



			Being nosy...What do you mean by 'front end round'? I'm waiting a delivery with no idea of when she's due! So any clues of what to look for are welcome 

Click to expand...

Oh just that while they're round towards the front of the belly it means the foal isn't in the foaling position.  It's usual that the mare's belly will drop just a few days before foaling (10 days is not usual) and the foal moves back, closer to the back end, and the spine and rib coverage are 'pulled down' the by the belly.


----------



## GlitterPup (19 April 2014)

Don't worry SP - I haven't been out watching her overnight since last week. Still think it'll be next weekend 

Congratulations on your new arrival too!


----------



## windand rain (19 April 2014)

Immediately before birth they tend to look like they are no longer in foal as the foal takes up the diving position to be born so the bump moves back and up. Not all do it but it can be quite dramatic. Most actually run milk too when the early labour contractions start but again not all as Spring feather said hers didnt. so if there is milk on her legs you can be pretty sure it is only a matter of a short  time until the foal arrives hours and days rather than weeks


----------



## On the Hoof (19 April 2014)

Bump!  R we having an Easter foal???


----------



## flirtygerty (19 April 2014)

Easters nearly over, come on missy, we are all waiting


----------



## Spring Feather (19 April 2014)

She isn't ready.


----------



## GlitterPup (20 April 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			She isn't ready.
		
Click to expand...

You're right as still no baby 



























Still think it will be next weekend!


----------



## MrsMozart (20 April 2014)

Doing my daily check  Thank you for the update


----------



## GlitterPup (20 April 2014)

MrsMozart said:



			Doing my daily check  Thank you for the update 

Click to expand...

You're very welcome


----------



## Fun Times (20 April 2014)

Lordy that belly is big though. Is the sire a shire???!


----------



## Po Knee (20 April 2014)

I love the front-on picture - she looks like she has swallowed a beach ball!! 

Thanks for keeping us updated so regularly..this is the first thread I look for each day


----------



## Spring Feather (20 April 2014)

Po Knee said:



			I love the front-on picture - she looks like she has swallowed a beach ball!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!  Bless her, she's all lop sided in that photo; baby's having a wiggle around :smile3:


----------



## GlitterPup (20 April 2014)

Fun Times said:



			Lordy that belly is big though. Is the sire a shire???!
		
Click to expand...

Cob! 


Po Knee said:



			I love the front-on picture - she looks like she has swallowed a beach ball!! 

Thanks for keeping us updated so regularly..this is the first thread I look for each day 

Click to expand...

Glad to hear! 


Spring Feather said:



			Me too!  Bless her, she's all lop sided in that photo; baby's having a wiggle around :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

He was active today too :biggrin3:


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (21 April 2014)

Po Knee said:



			I love the front-on picture - she looks like she has swallowed a beach ball!! 

More like an exercise ball!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GlitterPup (21 April 2014)

She's round okay? No need to rub it in


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (21 April 2014)

You sure it's not twins GP


----------



## Spring Feather (21 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			She's round okay? No need to rub it in 

Click to expand...

Lol!  When she's no longer round; let the foal watch begin! :smile3:


----------



## PolarSkye (21 April 2014)

Oh bless her, the front-on shot is really funny . . . she is huuuuuuuuuge.

P


----------



## risky business (22 April 2014)

Just bumping this back up as a secret watcher.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (22 April 2014)

I can 't believe this mare has not popped yet


----------



## Po Knee (23 April 2014)

Bumpy Bump Bump.....c'mon Missy


----------



## Adopter (24 April 2014)

Yes! Bump and Missy that foal must be huge by now, it is a good thing it is not your first.


----------



## Coblover63 (24 April 2014)

Oh it MUST be today!  The two other foal watches I have been keeping my eye on popped at midnight and about an hour ago so I'm really hoping Missy will be the trio.... she's the only one left that I'm watching......  (no pressure or anything....  )


----------



## Iownayetti (24 April 2014)

C'mon Missy , it's Dolly's birthday today, how fab would it be to have a foalie born on her birthday !


----------



## GlitterPup (24 April 2014)

Nothing yet guys but there's still some time until Midnight!!


----------



## Annagain (24 April 2014)

Could I have a brief recap of Missy's story please? I've been sucked into this thread but haven't managed to find the start of her story. I get the impression its a BOGOF scenario but can't work out how you'd know her due date if that's the case?  

She's lovely by the way.


----------



## GlitterPup (24 April 2014)

annagain said:



			Could I have a brief recap of Missy's story please? I've been sucked into this thread but haven't managed to find the start of her story. I get the impression its a BOGOF scenario but can't work out how you'd know her due date if that's the case?  

She's lovely by the way.
		
Click to expand...

Bought her in August last year as a feral pony who was basically terrified of everything. Her passport said she had been covered on April 20th 2013 by a cob they owned. And then here we are.

Thank you :biggrin3:


----------



## Annagain (24 April 2014)

Ahh right thanks. Hope all goes well.


----------



## GlitterPup (24 April 2014)

annagain said:



			Ahh right thanks. Hope all goes well.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome


----------



## tonitot (24 April 2014)

Keeping an eye on this waiting for mini Missy to arrive  Also, I love your avatar! Where did you get it??


----------



## Feival (24 April 2014)

If she hngs on till May 15th, It'll be the same day my foal was born 2 years ago


----------



## Nessa4 (24 April 2014)

The Polo Bear said:



			If she hngs on till May 15th, It'll be the same day my foal was born 2 years ago 

Click to expand...

If she hangs on till then she'll surely go off bang??!!


----------



## Lambkins (24 April 2014)

I'm getting married the 15th of May  foal must come before the 10th of May (when I leave for Cyprus )


----------



## Spring Feather (24 April 2014)

Any updated photos GP?  I have a mare who's going to foal today so it's excitement here today :smile3:


----------



## Megibo (24 April 2014)

If she waits until 15th May she'll have the same birthday as my girl who is 15 this year! 

Come on Missy!


----------



## GlitterPup (24 April 2014)

Haven't been taking photos as have focused on Vlogs. Here's todays:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc-YRs0XNMQ


----------



## Feival (24 April 2014)

If she was covered on april 20th. she's well over 11 months!


----------



## GlitterPup (24 April 2014)

The Polo Bear said:



			If she was covered on april 20th. she's well over 11 months!
		
Click to expand...

Yup!!
But she'd also been running with him for a year and had recently had a foal before coming into season then. So YO reckons she was covered multiple times. But that's the only date we have to go on!


----------



## lurcher98 (24 April 2014)

I think she's having you on and it's just wind  prob wishful thinking but is she slightly less round today?


----------



## GlitterPup (24 April 2014)

lurcher98 said:



			I think she's having you on and it's just wind  prob wishful thinking but is she slightly less round today?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't be surprised tbh. This was taken the other week:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8VkBLEiJeU


----------



## LaMooch (24 April 2014)

Come on Missy the other foal I've been waiting to appear popped early hours this morning after being 4 weeks over-due. do I have to do another labour dance for this one


----------



## GlitterPup (24 April 2014)

LaMooch said:



			Come on Missy the other foal I've been waiting to appear popped early hours this morning after being 4 weeks over-due. do I have to do another labour dance for this one
		
Click to expand...

This sounds amusing.. Yes please :biggrin3:


----------



## GlitterPup (24 April 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1422873484635246&set=vb.100007378243421&type=2&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1421508814771713&set=vb.100007378243421&type=2&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1419702698285658&set=vb.100007378243421&type=2&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1418720415050553&set=vb.100007378243421&type=2&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1411932909062637&set=vb.100007378243421&type=2&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1404735813115680&set=vb.100007378243421&type=2&theater

If that's not a foal I will be very surprised


----------



## Spring Feather (24 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Haven't been taking photos as have focused on Vlogs. Here's todays:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc-YRs0XNMQ



Click to expand...

Does she look like she has dropped to you?  I can't really tell as the video is a bit above her rather than level with her, but she does look to be dropped front-on.  Her udders, I'd say from that video, are filling up in the front milk glands.  What's her little foo foo doing?  What colour is it inside?


----------



## LaMooch (24 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			This sounds amusing.. Yes please :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

still recovering from last nights one LOL

Not as fit as I once was


----------



## flirtygerty (24 April 2014)

Sitting here drinking Missy, you don't look as rotund as you have done, hopefully you will get your figure back soon, wanders off to take more water with it


----------



## Fools Motto (24 April 2014)

Don't forget to put the hay on the floor too...
She looks a real poppet, and wishing you all the best.


----------



## GlitterPup (25 April 2014)

Hay on floor I will do today. Will be doing foalwatch day 5 today and will film levelly. 
Foo-foo is pink but not red which is what i've been looking out for but seems relatively long. Not had kicking for a few days now!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 April 2014)

Took me a while to work out what was a foo foo, I had no idea the colour was significant, but then we had several mares foaling every night, and none took as long as this one!!!!


----------



## GlitterPup (25 April 2014)

MrsD123 said:



			Took me a while to work out what was a foo foo, I had no idea the colour was significant, but then we had several mares foaling every night, and none took as long as this one!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Mine just likes the attention


----------



## Spring Feather (25 April 2014)

Her foo foo, inside, will go a salmon colour when she's ready.  Missy does look like she's making some moves based on yesterdays video :smile3:

We had our filly as expected last night, so that's another out.  We're rattling them out now lol!


----------



## GlitterPup (25 April 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Her foo foo, inside, will go a salmon colour when she's ready.  Missy does look like she's making some moves based on yesterdays video :smile3:

We had our filly as expected last night, so that's another out.  We're rattling them out now lol!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations to you SF!! :biggrin3:
Do we get to see a photo?


----------



## Elvis (25 April 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Her foo foo, inside, will go a salmon colour when she's ready.  Missy does look like she's making some moves based on yesterdays video :smile3:

We had our filly as expected last night, so that's another out.  We're rattling them out now lol!
		
Click to expand...

I want to see photos! My friend is working at the national stud here and they've got foals arriving left, right and centre. I'm feeling very left out! I think the only cure is lots of photos of foals!

Ps Missy hurry up!


----------



## Spring Feather (25 April 2014)

Thank you, all went smoothly and mummy and foal are doing grand.  I took a handful of photos last night but am planning to do a photo shoot in the next few days of all the foals born so far.  They're all rather gorgeous :smile3:  it's one of my most favourite times of the year, seeing all these little ones running and cavorting around the paddocks!


----------



## GlitterPup (25 April 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Thank you, all went smoothly and mummy and foal are doing grand.  I took a handful of photos last night but am planning to do a photo shoot in the next few days of all the foals born so far.  They're all rather gorgeous :smile3:  it's one of my most favourite times of the year, seeing all these little ones running and cavorting around the paddocks!
		
Click to expand...

N'aaaw :biggrin3:

In the process of uploading video from today - Shows her vulva but not inside so don't know if that's much help?


----------



## LaMooch (25 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Mine just likes the attention 

Click to expand...

its because she famous so likes to keep her fans on their toes


----------



## GlitterPup (25 April 2014)

LaMooch said:



			its because she famous so likes to keep her fans on their toes
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha she's gained more fans from waiting for the foal than anything else


----------



## GlitterPup (25 April 2014)

Day 5!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A9s15rl1hQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## doriangrey (25 April 2014)

Ooh, much closer!  You can definitely see the back of her pelvis where she has slackened off - how exciting


----------



## Spring Feather (25 April 2014)

I agree.  There are some noticable changes going on now.  I think early part of next week and she should have her little baby :smile3:  She's such a sweet little pony!


----------



## GlitterPup (25 April 2014)

Thanks lovelies!


----------



## SuperCoblet (25 April 2014)

oohoohooh! My guess is Sunday/Monday! And a colt that looks like her but more white!


----------



## Feival (25 April 2014)

Tuesday please Missy, then baby will share CC's birthday


----------



## GlitterPup (26 April 2014)

Could be Tuesday as still no baby!


----------



## MrsMozart (26 April 2014)

She'll be as round as she is tall by then


----------



## GlitterPup (26 April 2014)

MrsMozart said:



			She'll be as round as she is tall by then 

Click to expand...

She seems to have slimmed down but still hasn't had foalie.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (26 April 2014)

I can't believe she still hasn't popped. Wow missy you really like to keep us all in suspense haha


----------



## MrsMozart (26 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			She seems to have slimmed down but still hasn't had foalie.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds promising


----------



## Coblover63 (26 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			She seems to have slimmed down but still hasn't had foalie.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh goodie, sounds like foalie has slipped into the delivery position if she's looking slimmer today.  Sounding more imminent now......


----------



## ElleSkywalker (26 April 2014)

Any more pics or vids?


----------



## Zero00000 (26 April 2014)

Hurry UP MISSY!!!!


----------



## Fools Motto (26 April 2014)

Saturday night foalie perhaps?!!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (26 April 2014)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Iownayetti (26 April 2014)

Pusssshhhhhh...Missy !


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 April 2014)

Not yet?


----------



## GlitterPup (26 April 2014)

Missy is different. Rolling, tail scratching and kicking her belly in her stable. Also found this, this morning:


----------



## Feival (26 April 2014)

Almost there, not long now! Can u watch her without her being able to see you? so she gets on with things and u can observe without disturbing her


----------



## Fools Motto (26 April 2014)

Close!!


----------



## LaMooch (26 April 2014)

I think I may do a labour dance for Missy just need a few more glasses of wine first


----------



## GlitterPup (26 April 2014)

I actually brushed the wax away this morning,checked her an hour ago and it had returned :biggrin3:
Hopefully tonight!


----------



## Spiritedly (26 April 2014)

Looks promising


----------



## GlitterPup (26 April 2014)

At a friend's having my tea but local to yard. You never know, she may have had baby while i've been pigging out.. lol


----------



## Feival (26 April 2014)

Don't say that! I just missed CC having hers coz I was faffing with the lights in the lorry! its happens so fast, I was doing 30 minute checks, 5 mins late and she'd had him!!


----------



## GlitterPup (26 April 2014)

The Polo Bear said:



			Don't say that! I just missed CC having hers coz I was faffing with the lights in the lorry! its happens so fast, I was doing 30 minute checks, 5 mins late and she'd had him!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh crap!!
Had she waxed up and how long before foaling?


----------



## Feival (26 April 2014)

She waxed up the morning of foaling and about 2 hours before foaling down she was running milk.


----------



## GlitterPup (26 April 2014)

The Polo Bear said:



			She waxed up the morning of foaling and about 2 hours before foaling down she was running milk.
		
Click to expand...

Best stay out with her then! :biggrin3:


----------



## Feival (26 April 2014)

CC was just 4 nd he was her first foal, (I didn't put her in foal) so not sure if that made things happen quickly. I'd find somewhere u can see her, but she cant see u and keep an eye. Don't get involved unless she look in trouble. Obvs check the placenta is intact, if all ok leave till morning if not, get ur vet out asap. Have u got anyone on hand with foaling experience? I did luckily and everything was fine. No help required at all. x


----------



## Fides (26 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			I actually brushed the wax away this morning,checked her an hour ago and it had returned :biggrin3:
Hopefully tonight!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it! This really is an excuse to wear your onsie to the yard! Bed down for the night  Don't forget to check the placenta is intact afterwads to ensure she hasn't retained any.

Excited for you! You cen keep me occupied on my night shift...


----------



## GlitterPup (26 April 2014)

The Polo Bear said:



			CC was just 4 nd he was her first foal, (I didn't put her in foal) so not sure if that made things happen quickly. I'd find somewhere u can see her, but she cant see u and keep an eye. Don't get involved unless she look in trouble. Obvs check the placenta is intact, if all ok leave till morning if not, get ur vet out asap. Have u got anyone on hand with foaling experience? I did luckily and everything was fine. No help required at all. x
		
Click to expand...

Yes, YO is an ex-breeder and is on hand should she foal. Very nervous already!! xx


----------



## GlitterPup (26 April 2014)

Fides said:



			Sounds like it! This really is an excuse to wear your onsie to the yard! Bed down for the night  Don't forget to check the placenta is intact afterwads to ensure she hasn't retained any.

Excited for you! You cen keep me occupied on my night shift...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, if I can get my internet working on my phone


----------



## Po Knee (26 April 2014)

Sounds like action stations!!! Wishing you and Missy an uneventful foaling xx


----------



## Feival (26 April 2014)

Yay, everything crossed. come on missy, a nice little coloured filly please!!


----------



## GlitterPup (26 April 2014)

fdjgnfdmngmnb jkhbsjbccmnbg nfd
-Drinks lots of tea-


----------



## ElleSkywalker (26 April 2014)

Puuuuuuuuuush Missy


----------



## LaMooch (26 April 2014)

will monitor this thread as much as I can while awake. Go Missy


----------



## GlitterPup (26 April 2014)

Packing a flask!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 April 2014)

Please get a vid of the foal being born!! Excited!


----------



## Elvis (26 April 2014)

cinnamontoast said:



			Please get a vid of the foal being born!! Excited!
		
Click to expand...

YES! 
Please do this!


----------



## GlitterPup (26 April 2014)

cinnamontoast said:



			Please get a vid of the foal being born!! Excited!
		
Click to expand...




Elvis said:



			YES! 
Please do this!
		
Click to expand...

I will definitely try!!


----------



## Zero00000 (26 April 2014)

Good Luck  Hope tonight is the night  xx


----------



## GlitterPup (26 April 2014)

Zero00000 said:



			Good Luck  Hope tonight is the night  xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I do too. Really can't wait to meet baby!! xx


----------



## flirtygerty (26 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Thank you, I do too. Really can't wait to meet baby!! xx
		
Click to expand...

Neither can we


----------



## Feival (26 April 2014)

What's she doing now? still uncomfy or settled down?


----------



## GlitterPup (26 April 2014)

flirtygerty said:



			Neither can we
		
Click to expand...

:biggrin3:


The Polo Bear said:



			What's she doing now? still uncomfy or settled down?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know yet, having to wait 10 mins to go due to friend sorting something.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (26 April 2014)

Oooh exciting! Set a camera up recording haha then even if you miss it the camera won't


----------



## flirtygerty (26 April 2014)

Sizzlea89 said:



			Oooh exciting! Set a camera up recording haha then even if you miss it the camera won't 

Click to expand...

good idea, on tenterhooks here Missy, would bribery help, I'll send you a bag of carrots


----------



## Feival (26 April 2014)

GP? progress report pls?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (26 April 2014)

So exciting


----------



## GlitterPup (26 April 2014)

Nothing yet!


----------



## GlitterPup (26 April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfHdZGx36Qc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## spookypony (26 April 2014)

OMG for a second there, I thought she'd managed to foal and you'd uploaded the video all within 5 minutes!


----------



## LaMooch (26 April 2014)

spookypony said:



			OMG for a second there, I thought she'd managed to foal and you'd uploaded the video all within 5 minutes!  

Click to expand...

the excitement for this foal is intense


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

spookypony said:



			OMG for a second there, I thought she'd managed to foal and you'd uploaded the video all within 5 minutes!  

Click to expand...

Pahahaha! Sorry chuck!


----------



## FionaM12 (27 April 2014)

Fingers crossed for exciting news soo.  Goodnight Sammy and Missy. xx


----------



## Spring Feather (27 April 2014)

The wax does not look the right colour for her to foal tonight however I don't think you'll have to wait too many more days looking at how her body shape has changed.  Without seeing the inside colour of her vulva I still say she'll foal early part of next week :smile3:


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

You're wrong SF, Introducing Rory!!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (27 April 2014)

OMG..!!!!!! Congratulations. .!!!!!! He looks perfect....well done Missy     xxxxx


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			OMG..!!!!!! Congratulations. .!!!!!! He looks perfect....well done Missy     xxxxx
		
Click to expand...

Sneaky mare, I went for a brew, come back and BOOM. Little Gits :biggrin3:


----------



## platypus (27 April 2014)

Congratulations, you must be over the moon x


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

platypus said:



			Congratulations, you must be over the moon x
		
Click to expand...

Ashamed to admit I had a panic attack and still feel shaky through shock. Little trooper is very active and Missy is an ace mum! Phew!! xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Sneaky mare, I went for a brew, come back and BOOM. Little Gits :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...


They often do that.  Congratulations,  hope foal does well.


----------



## doriangrey (27 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			You're wrong SF, Introducing Rory!!






Click to expand...

OMG - couldn't sleep (stupid cough).  Welcome to the world little Rory.  Well done Missy, and congrats Sammy, that pony sure fell on her hooves with you  xx


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

doriangrey said:



			OMG - couldn't sleep (stupid cough).  Welcome to the world little Rory.  Well done Missy, and congrats Sammy, that pony sure fell on her hooves with you  xx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks hun!! I'm inloveeeeeeeee :biggrin3:



AdorableAlice said:



			They often do that.  Congratulations,  hope foal does well.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers!


----------



## Fides (27 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Sneaky mare, I went for a brew, come back and BOOM. Little Gits :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

That is so typical of them! 

Congrats! He is absolutely lovely 

And ginger like his mam!


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Fides said:



			That is so typical of them! 

Congrats! He is absolutely lovely 

And ginger like his mam!
		
Click to expand...

Oh aye! Little trooper :biggrin3:


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)




----------



## Spring Feather (27 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			You're wrong SF, Introducing Rory!!






Click to expand...

I've never been so pleased to be wrong! What an adorable foal!  You must be over the moon :smile3:


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			I've never been so pleased to be wrong! What an adorable foal!  You must be over the moon :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

Hehe! Thanks hun, i'm smitten!!


----------



## Spring Feather (27 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Hehe! Thanks hun, i'm smitten!!
		
Click to expand...

And rightly so :smile3:  Huge congratulations and daylight photos tomorrow please :smile3:


----------



## Iownayetti (27 April 2014)

Woohoo !...congratulations

I can't sleep so I'm just scoffing a bacon sarnie and I had the urge to log on and check on Missy !

Rory IS GORGEOUS !!!!

Wishing you many happy years with him xxxxx


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			And rightly so :smile3:  Huge congratulations and daylight photos tomorrow please :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry if my orginal reply seemed harsh, was in the middle of a panic attack and just quickly replied. X


Iownayetti said:



			Woohoo !...congratulations

I can't sleep so I'm just scoffing a bacon sarnie and I had the urge to log on and check on Missy !

Rory IS GORGEOUS !!!!

Wishing you many happy years with him xxxxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank youuuuuu!!! :biggrin3:
Enjoy your bacon butty! xxxx


----------



## Spring Feather (27 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Sorry if my orginal reply seemed harsh, was in the middle of a panic attack and just quickly replied. X
		
Click to expand...

Lol, I'm a breeder and I'm used to lots of FB breeder friends speedy 4 word updates (I do it myself!).  I never thought anything other than that :smile3:


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Lol, I'm a breeder and I'm used to lots of FB breeder friends speedy 4 word updates (I do it myself!).  I never thought anything other than that :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

Ah Brilliant! :biggrin3:
Can't settle now so going to keep eating crackers and go see them at 6! Phew!


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPnhoWWwv1w&feature=youtu.be
Short clip!


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			At a friend's having my tea but local to yard. You never know, she may have had baby while i've been pigging out.. lol
		
Click to expand...

Can I just say.. I can't believe this is exactly what happened.. 

Hahahhaa :biggrin3:


----------



## PolarSkye (27 April 2014)

He's lovely - very well done Missy .  And do I see black in his tail?  

Love his wee white face 

Congratulations.

P


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			He's lovely - very well done Missy .  And do I see black in his tail?  

Love his wee white face 

Congratulations.

P
		
Click to expand...

I also see black in his tail 
Thank you! :biggrin3:


----------



## Patterdale (27 April 2014)

Beautiful! Congratulations xx


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Patterdale said:



			Beautiful! Congratulations xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! :biggrin3: xxx


----------



## Wolves (27 April 2014)

Aw we is a cutie, congratulations!


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Wolves said:



			Aw we is a cutie, congratulations!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, should have more photos later :biggrin3:


----------



## Lindylouanne (27 April 2014)

He is beautiful, congratulations Glitterpup. Love his face.

What proud mums both you and Missy must be.


----------



## kinnygirl1 (27 April 2014)

Congrats Sammy. He is gorgeous. Love the name too. Well done missy.


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Lindylouanne said:



			He is beautiful, congratulations Glitterpup. Love his face.

What proud mums both you and Missy must be.
		
Click to expand...




kinnygirl1 said:



			Congrats Sammy. He is gorgeous. Love the name too. Well done missy.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much, both of you.
I'm shattered, Missy must be exhausted! Baby is so cute and very active :biggrin3:


----------



## On the Hoof (27 April 2014)

Oh he is beautiful , what a lovely sight. You must be so happeeeeeeee!  Congratulations and welcome to the world Rory!


----------



## julie111 (27 April 2014)

Congratulations, you've made my Sunday! What a sweetie. More pics today please


----------



## Merrymoles (27 April 2014)

Lovely! He's cheered my day up already!


----------



## LittleGinger (27 April 2014)

Aww, what a cutie! Hope the 3 of you are doing well this morning - GP, you must be exhausted!


----------



## risky business (27 April 2014)

Awe congratulations! He's a beauty.


----------



## ladydoone (27 April 2014)

Beautiful foal. Well done missy


----------



## lurcher98 (27 April 2014)

Gorgeous foal  congrats to you all and happy it all went smoothly


----------



## twiggy2 (27 April 2014)

great news to start the day


----------



## Alfiemoo (27 April 2014)

He looks gorgeous, well done missy! Congratulations


----------



## Spiritedly (27 April 2014)

He's gorgeous!  Well done Missy and GP


----------



## Coblover63 (27 April 2014)

Thought it would be soon when you said Missy had changed shape. Congratulations, he is simply adorable!


----------



## SuperCoblet (27 April 2014)

SuperCoblet said:



			oohoohooh! My guess is Sunday/Monday! And a colt that looks like her but more white!
		
Click to expand...

Do I win?  

Congratulations Missy, he's very cute!


----------



## Dappled (27 April 2014)

He's gorgeous! You must be so pleased


----------



## teabiscuit (27 April 2014)

Brilliant news, Rory is a smashing name too. 
Brings a tear to my eye, that new mum expression


----------



## teabiscuit (27 April 2014)

Brilliant news, Rory is a smashing name too. 
Brings a tear to my eye, have a good life little one


----------



## Adopter (27 April 2014)

So pleased to read this morning of safe arrival, welcome Rory and Congratulations Missy and GP!

Looking forward to seeing more photos, guess youwill have some sleep to catch up on!


----------



## SillySausage (27 April 2014)

Gorgeous... and LOVE the name!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (27 April 2014)

Nawww. Cute!!


----------



## WelshD (27 April 2014)

Oh wow! Well done Missy and welcome to the world little Rory

My sheep are experts in the 'i will lamb while you nip home' birth. Im just about to go back and check one now, fingers crossed!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 April 2014)

Congratulations.    He's lovely - you must be thrilled!   Well done Missy!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (27 April 2014)

Yay!!! Welcome to the world little Rory. About time haha.

Glitter pup you deserve a nice warm bath and a good sleep


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 April 2014)

Yay! Get some sleep, GP and then do lots more pics!


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)




----------



## Clannad48 (27 April 2014)

Wonderful news, mind you my daughter was confused when I gave the news and told her that Rory had arrived - my husband is called Rory. Your Rory looks absolutely gorgeous - fancy a swap


----------



## Fools Motto (27 April 2014)

Lovely!
Well done Missy, she looks like a pro. Glad it has all gone well. Rory is a little cutie. Wait til you get them out, and watch them go!! Don't go anywhere without a camera!!


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Camera is with me at all times! :biggrin3:
Absolutely smitten with this little chap!


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2014)

Wow, he's BIG!! Absolutely gorgeous as well! I have loved this thread since it first started, I typically had a long day yesterday so thought "nahh I'll go to bed and check in the morning" and as you said, BAM, here, have a foal 

Congratulations, he is grand and Mummy is such a good girl. Hope you can catch up with some sleep now!


----------



## Auslander (27 April 2014)

Crikey - hes a stonking foal from such a little mum! must have made her eyes water a bit!
Lovely little chap -well done all!


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Auslander said:



			Crikey - hes a stonking foal from such a little mum! must have made her eyes water a bit!
Lovely little chap -well done all!
		
Click to expand...




Dunlin said:



			Wow, he's BIG!! Absolutely gorgeous as well! I have loved this thread since it first started, I typically had a long day yesterday so thought "nahh I'll go to bed and check in the morning" and as you said, BAM, here, have a foal 

Congratulations, he is grand and Mummy is such a good girl. Hope you can catch up with some sleep now!
		
Click to expand...

When I had a proper look at him (after all the crying), I realized just how big he is. No idea how she managed to push him out!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 April 2014)

Is the dark part of his mane black or dark chestnut? I'm just wondering if he's chestnut tobiano or bay tobiano? It might be too soon to tell though.

He really is super.


----------



## Jinx94 (27 April 2014)

Congrats to you and Missy  He's absolutely gorgeous!! What's your mum thinking/saying? xxxx


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Faracat said:



			Is the dark part of his mane black or dark chestnut? I'm just wondering if he's chestnut tobiano or bay tobiano? It might be too soon to tell though.

He really is super.
		
Click to expand...

Black 



Jinx94 said:



			Congrats to you and Missy  He's absolutely gorgeous!! What's your mum thinking/saying? xxxx
		
Click to expand...

Mum: 'AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW'


----------



## Jinx94 (27 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Black 



Mum: 'AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW' 

Click to expand...

So is he staying?!?!?!?!


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Jinx94 said:



			So is he staying?!?!?!?! 

Click to expand...

Better be


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 April 2014)

Black mane = a bay tobiano then. 

Do you think that he's going to grow bigger than his Mum? (Sorry I can't remember how big Missy is or how big the sire is).


----------



## Po Knee (27 April 2014)

Oh. My. Goodness.

What a super strapping lad she had cooking!! 

Many many congratulations...and many many happy times ahead I am sure 

You should sleep well tonight.


----------



## FionaM12 (27 April 2014)

Just lovely.  he's fab, and Missy looks like a devoted and calm mum.


----------



## Madam Min (27 April 2014)

Have quietly followed Missys progress throughout your threads GP and she's come on so much! Well done to you and well done Missy re Rory! So cute!


----------



## Wagtail (27 April 2014)

Congratulations! I have to say I thought she would pop last night after seeing yesterdays video. You must be exhausted! So pleased you will be keeping him. He's one very lucky foalie!


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

I am shattered but all worth it in the end.
Here's a video from Rory, day 1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGH77uAcdXY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Nessa4 (27 April 2014)

He is seriously cute - and seems to do everything at speed!!  Well worth the wait. Gorgeous.


----------



## nikicb (27 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			I am shattered but all worth it in the end.
Here's a video from Rory, day 1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGH77uAcdXY&feature=youtu.be

Click to expand...

I'm another who has watched your progress and this thread without posting before.  But wow, what a little cracker he is, or not so little!  He looks very happy to be out in the world.  Congratulations.  Keep the pictures and videos coming.   x


----------



## meesha (27 April 2014)

Congratulations, sooo gorgeous and bouncy! Well done mum for getting that out safely !


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

No wonder he kicked a lot when inside Missy, look at the legs!


----------



## Love (27 April 2014)

Oh he is just GORGEOUS! Missy looks very well too in those photos. You should be incredibly proud x


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Love said:



			Oh he is just GORGEOUS! Missy looks very well too in those photos. You should be incredibly proud x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much! :biggrin3:


----------



## _GG_ (27 April 2014)

Absolutely beautiful little man. Congratulations Sammy. Xx


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 April 2014)

well done missy!!!  have been keeping an eye on this thread and its the first one I check each day...wow what a big boy love the video, did he manage to lie down?


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 April 2014)

Lovely pictures, has the mare cleansed.


----------



## Spring Feather (27 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			I am shattered but all worth it in the end.
Here's a video from Rory, day 1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGH77uAcdXY&feature=youtu.be

Click to expand...

Oh my goodness!  How precious!  And how teeny he is; I haven't seen a pony foal for years and I'd forgotten how cute and tiny they are.  I just love him!  Such an incredibly beautiful head on him, but boy those hocks and knees are enormous.  What is the sire's breeding?


----------



## LaMooch (27 April 2014)

Congrats GP and well done Missy he looks gorgeous. cant wait to see his story


----------



## flirtygerty (27 April 2014)

Well, what's worth having is worth waiting for, congrats, I'm so pleased for you, he's going to have some mane and tail, did I see a face in his markings, he's LUSH and lucky to have you from day one


----------



## FionaM12 (27 April 2014)

I think perhaps the Op is finally asleep. 

Sleep well Sammy. You're going to have a lovely surprise when you wake up and remember.  xx


----------



## LittleGinger (27 April 2014)

Just popped back for more cute foal pictures! He is a sweetie pie. 

I like the look of your stables too, Glitter Pup.


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			I think perhaps the Op is finally asleep. 

Sleep well Sammy. You're going to have a lovely surprise when you wake up and remember.  xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you FionaM12, I did just crash out and suddenly woke confused and stressed 
Nursing a damn cold a the mo and want to sleep some more but gonna go sort moo and rory out xxx


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

LittleGinger said:



			Just popped back for more cute foal pictures! He is a sweetie pie. 

I like the look of your stables too, Glitter Pup.
		
Click to expand...

None to update yet hun, still in bed. Sorry!! Xx


----------



## LittleGinger (27 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			None to update yet hun, still in bed. Sorry!! Xx
		
Click to expand...

I don't blame you!!

I hadn't checked since before work (about 8am) so there were some new ones for me to see


----------



## Montyforever (27 April 2014)

Yaaay! Finally  he's huge!!


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Montyforever said:



			Yaaay! Finally  he's huge!!
		
Click to expand...

He's a tank! :biggrin3:


----------



## Zero00000 (27 April 2014)

OMG would you look at him, he is lovely!!!
Congrats GP and well done Missy Moo 

Cannot wait to see lots of videos and photos as he grows up  xx


----------



## FionaM12 (27 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			He's a tank! :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the photos and film I find it hard to imagine how he could ever have filled in your tiny mare!


----------



## Feival (27 April 2014)

Yay!! I saw him this morn but can't post from phone! Love him. Well done little miss!!


----------



## Adopter (27 April 2014)

He looks super and big beside Missy, you will have interesting times ahead and lots of fun!


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Absolutely shattered, I ache all over and full of cold.
Missy and Rory are absolutely fine. She's a fantastic mother and he is a little cracker! :biggrin3:


Anyone for an overload of poor quality baby pics?




































:biggrin3:


----------



## Fides (27 April 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			Looking at the photos and film I find it hard to imagine how he could ever have filled in your tiny mare! 

Click to expand...

Ha ha but she did look like she had swallowed a gym ball! 

He could be registered as Gym Ball Rory!


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Fides said:



			Ha ha but she did look like she had swallowed a gym ball! 

He could be registered as Gym Ball Rory!
		
Click to expand...

Could be registered as 'How the **** did I fit inside my mum and get out without any complications Rory' :biggrin3:


----------



## Fools Motto (27 April 2014)

Always need lots and lots of photos!!

Did it all go smoothly? Cleansed ok, no tears, umbilical ok? (has or is the vet coming for a check?) You'll have to get them out for a leg stretch soon!


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Fools Motto said:



			Always need lots and lots of photos!!

Did it all go smoothly? Cleansed ok, no tears, umbilical ok? (has or is the vet coming for a check?) You'll have to get them out for a leg stretch soon!
		
Click to expand...

Will be calling vet out tomorrow as no rush with him been up and feeding so quickly. Mum and baby are doing well. Cleaned the placenta this morning, all intact. We were going to Iodine Rory but Missy is still pretty protective and isn't happy with people touching Rory. He is weeing and pooing well, suckling every 5 minutes and prancing around. Missy is eating well too and going to the toilet.

Seems to have happened really quick!


----------



## MrsMozart (27 April 2014)

Oh!!! 

I go out for the day, after being stuck in bed for forever, and out he pops! 

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

MrsMozart said:



			Oh!!! 

I go out for the day, after being stuck in bed for forever, and out he pops! 

Absolutely gorgeous 

Click to expand...

Sorry chuck! :biggrin3:


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 April 2014)

Many congratulations.  How exciting, glad all went well.


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Falconers said:



			Many congratulations.  How exciting, glad all went well.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers! :biggrin3:


----------



## Noodles_3 (27 April 2014)

Stunning little chap! Fingers crossed your mum lets you keep him!


----------



## GlitterPup (27 April 2014)

Noodles_3 said:



			Stunning little chap! Fingers crossed your mum lets you keep him!
		
Click to expand...

I can keep him if I can pay for him myself  More hours at work it is lol


----------



## Lambkins (27 April 2014)

U lucky girl !! I'm
Very jealous  he is stunning ! If he is ever looking for a home there is a stable free next to max I love that face ..well worth the wait . More photos needed


----------



## suffolkmare (27 April 2014)

Been quietly following but wanted to say congratulations and well done to you all! What a beautiful, big, and bouncy foal! Love how he was trying to work out how to fold his legs to lie down in your video! Thank you Missy, for this years foal-to-follow after Dolly and Willow, Rory is the new kid on the block now,


----------



## GlitterPup (28 April 2014)

Thanks all. He's a fiesty chap. LOVES cuddles and human contact too, Oh and he has a fb group..

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rory-The-BOGOF-Foal/501837989920194


----------



## windand rain (28 April 2014)

He is a real cutie Although it is very tempting you need to be careful to handle him enough for him to like you but not too much so he is pushy and naughty or he will get to be a spoilt brat. Very easy to do as they are so sweet


----------



## twiggy2 (28 April 2014)

I love the name 'Gym ball Rory' fantastic for his passport and as his show name


----------



## GlitterPup (28 April 2014)

windand rain said:



			He is a real cutie Although it is very tempting you need to be careful to handle him enough for him to like you but not too much so he is pushy and naughty or he will get to be a spoilt brat. Very easy to do as they are so sweet
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, this was only brief and has been brief today


----------



## texas (28 April 2014)

slightly belated, but congratulations, very pleased for you!


----------



## Matt and Jack (28 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Sneaky mare, I went for a brew, come back and BOOM. Little Gits :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!  this just proves that they like to be left to it! He's gorgeous :d


----------



## GlitterPup (28 April 2014)

texas said:



			slightly belated, but congratulations, very pleased for you! 

Click to expand...

Thanks! :biggrin3:



twiggy2 said:



			I love the name 'Gym ball Rory' fantastic for his passport and as his show name
		
Click to expand...

I do too!


----------



## lelly (28 April 2014)

Congratulations!!! Been following this thread but haven't posted. Just wanted to say he's absolutely gorgeous. Well done Missy.


----------



## Grinchmass (28 April 2014)

Also been following this thread but not posted. - he's gorgeous 


And huge... Also wondering how she managed to squeeze him out, explains the giant bump tho


----------



## GlitterPup (28 April 2014)

Little chap had his first halter on today :biggrin3:


----------



## LaMooch (28 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Little chap had his first halter on today :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Bless and how did he take it


----------



## GlitterPup (28 April 2014)

LaMooch said:



			Bless and how did he take it
		
Click to expand...


----------



## LaMooch (28 April 2014)

Aww bless. You have a camera lover there


----------



## ElleSkywalker (28 April 2014)

Ooo sweet, bless his wee cottons with his big boy head collar on  

When are they going out for first time?  

How big is dad? Might Rory get big enough for u to ride?


----------



## GlitterPup (28 April 2014)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Ooo sweet, bless his wee cottons with his big boy head collar on  

When are they going out for first time?  

How big is dad? Might Rory get big enough for u to ride?
		
Click to expand...

Dad was 14hh at the time of covering (was 3 year old)
Going out later this week :biggrin3:


----------



## numptynoelle (28 April 2014)

Bless him, a little heartbreaker! :smile3:  Glad mum is doing well too - she's an old hand, isn't she? She's probably wondering what all the fuss is about! :smile3:


----------



## GlitterPup (28 April 2014)

numptynoelle said:



			Bless him, a little heartbreaker! :smile3:  Glad mum is doing well too - she's an old hand, isn't she? She's probably wondering what all the fuss is about! :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

3rd and final time, must say, smashing lad


----------



## PorkChop (28 April 2014)

Congratulations, he is gorgeous!


----------



## FionaM12 (28 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Thanks all. He's a fiesty chap. LOVES cuddles and human contact too, Oh and he has a fb group..

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rory-The-BOGOF-Foal/501837989920194






Click to expand...

That is such a fab photo.


----------



## GlitterPup (28 April 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			That is such a fab photo. 

Click to expand...

Thank you :biggrin3:
Day 2 -https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idpmLQof_ng


----------



## Fools Motto (28 April 2014)

Awwwwwwwwwww
His ickle pink nose will get sun burnt (when the weather plays nice). Looks like he is going to be a wee monkey - pink bucket toy?!!


----------



## GlitterPup (28 April 2014)

Fools Motto said:



			Awwwwwwwwwww
His ickle pink nose will get sun burnt (when the weather plays nice). Looks like he is going to be a wee monkey - pink bucket toy?!!
		
Click to expand...

IF the weather plays nice 
Everything is a toy atm!!


----------



## LaMooch (28 April 2014)

the picture shows how much trust Missy has in you to let you spend time with Rory. Well done for building that trust


----------



## GlitterPup (28 April 2014)

LaMooch said:



			the picture shows how much trust Missy has in you to let you spend time with Rory. Well done for building that trust
		
Click to expand...

Awh! Thank you LaMooch :biggrin3:


----------



## LaMooch (28 April 2014)

not many mares let people that close to their foals in the early days


----------



## GlitterPup (28 April 2014)

LaMooch said:



			not many mares let people that close to their foals in the early days
		
Click to expand...

That's a lovely comment and I can't stop smiling, thank you!


----------



## Feival (28 April 2014)

LaMooch said:



			not many mares let people that close to their foals in the early days
		
Click to expand...

Mine did too


----------



## LaMooch (28 April 2014)

The Polo Bear said:



			Mine did too
		
Click to expand...

she must trust you. 

Working on a stud seen a few mares that got very protective. Had one mare took 2 of us plus a chifney to get anywhere near her foal


----------



## GlitterPup (28 April 2014)

LaMooch said:



			she must trust you. 

Working on a stud seen a few mares that got very protective. Had one mare took 2 of us plus a chifney to get anywhere near her foal
		
Click to expand...

Goodness!!


----------



## Po Knee (29 April 2014)

Have they been outside yet GP? Would love to see what Rory makes of the big wide world!


----------



## GlitterPup (29 April 2014)

Po Knee said:



			Have they been outside yet GP? Would love to see what Rory makes of the big wide world!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Video is currently uploading :biggrin3:
In other news, Rory got a slightly sunburnt nose. I have no experience in sunburns in horses, silly question, but is it safe to use human sunscreen? xx


----------



## Dizzy socks (29 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Yes, Video is currently uploading :biggrin3:
In other news, Rory got a slightly sunburnt nose. I have no experience in sunburns in horses, silly question, but is it safe to use human sunscreen? xx
		
Click to expand...


I don't know if you can - but we got equine sun cream fairly cheaply from our local tack shop.

Eta: I just realised I never posted here before...I was a serial lurker. Soo...CONGRATS ON YOUR FABBY DABBY HANDSOME FOAL.


----------



## GlitterPup (29 April 2014)

Dizzy socks said:



			I don't know if you can - but we got equine sun cream fairly cheaply from our local tack shop.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for replying, I shall pop to the local shop and check


----------



## Spring Feather (29 April 2014)

He is so cute!  I'm glad you're having fun with him; me too, I've been playing with my littlies too.  Aren't they just the biggest and best waste of time ever!

As to suncream; due to us living in a very hot country during summers we obviously have to use suncream on our foals.  I buy baby suncream, of at least SPF60.  I put it on the palm of my hand and put it on with just one wipe.  Try not to be fussy over it or it can become a problem with them letting you touch their nose.  If you do it just once for each application they kind of forget about where it came from and just get on with figuring out what the sticky stuff on their nose is.


----------



## GlitterPup (29 April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj4pku66yK0&feature=youtu.be
0UTSIDE RORY


----------



## Dizzy socks (29 April 2014)

Oh wow, so cute! I love his little mini rears!

Missy looks happy to be out too.


----------



## Dusty M Yeti (29 April 2014)

Very, very cute! Think Missy's going to spend a lot of time running around after him!


----------



## GlitterPup (29 April 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			He is so cute!  I'm glad you're having fun with him; me too, I've been playing with my littlies too.  Aren't they just the biggest and best waste of time ever!

As to suncream; due to us living in a very hot country during summers we obviously have to use suncream on our foals.  I buy baby suncream, of at least SPF60.  I put it on the palm of my hand and put it on with just one wipe.  Try not to be fussy over it or it can become a problem with them letting you touch their nose.  If you do it just once for each application they kind of forget about where it came from and just get on with figuring out what the sticky stuff on their nose is.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you SF!!
Glad you're enjoying your babies too!!


----------



## GlitterPup (29 April 2014)

Dizzy socks said:



			Oh wow, so cute! I love his little mini rears!

Missy looks happy to be out too.
		
Click to expand...




Dusty M Yeti said:



			Very, very cute! Think Missy's going to spend a lot of time running around after him!
		
Click to expand...

Poor girl


----------



## LaMooch (29 April 2014)

Aww bless. He will keep Missy busy. Lovely to see them enjoying the sun


----------



## GlitterPup (29 April 2014)

LaMooch said:



			Aww bless. He will keep Missy busy. Lovely to see them enjoying the sun
		
Click to expand...

Was nice for Missy to get some rest :smile3:


----------



## GlitterPup (29 April 2014)

I started a blog:
http://taortbf.blogspot.co.uk/

So that I can see the changes in Rory as he grows up :biggrin3:


----------



## LaMooch (29 April 2014)

don't follow blogs but following facebook page


----------



## GlitterPup (29 April 2014)

LaMooch said:



			don't follow blogs but following facebook page
		
Click to expand...

Awesome! :biggrin3:


----------



## Sandstone1 (29 April 2014)

How lovely!


----------



## doriangrey (29 April 2014)

Watching him reminds me of Dolly Mixture all over again, what a nice vid .. did you get to the bottom of the 'hiccups'?


----------



## Po Knee (29 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



			Was nice for Missy to get some rest :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

Only eventually by the looks of it! Talk about 0-60 in a split second  

You could imagine Missy saying 'please let me graze...just for 5 minutes young man!!'

Absolutely adorable - and I mean the pair of them xx


----------



## GlitterPup (29 April 2014)

doriangrey said:



			Watching him reminds me of Dolly Mixture all over again, what a nice vid .. did you get to the bottom of the 'hiccups'?
		
Click to expand...

I believe they were hiccups as he hasn't had them since :biggrin3:


----------



## GlitterPup (29 April 2014)

Po Knee said:



			Only eventually by the looks of it! Talk about 0-60 in a split second  

You could imagine Missy saying 'please let me graze...just for 5 minutes young man!!'

Absolutely adorable - and I mean the pair of them xx
		
Click to expand...


I can tell they're both well loved here :biggrin3: xx


----------



## Iownayetti (29 April 2014)

He's a cracker Sammy !

Lets hope he grows big enough for you to ride

You've done a fab job with Missy x


----------



## GlitterPup (29 April 2014)

Iownayetti said:



			He's a cracker Sammy !

Lets hope he grows big enough for you to ride

You've done a fab job with Missy x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks honey! I hope he makes at least 13hh, no idea if he will or not though xxx


----------



## Lambkins (29 April 2014)

Love love love love love !!! I just love him ..u r one lucky girl !! He is just perfect ! Give him and missy a massive hug from me


----------



## GlitterPup (29 April 2014)

Lambkins said:



			Love love love love love !!! I just love him ..u r one lucky girl !! He is just perfect ! Give him and missy a massive hug from me 

Click to expand...

Shall do


----------



## On the Hoof (29 April 2014)

Oh I love outside Rory and Missy..could watch that video all day..thanks for sharing and looking forward to more!!


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (29 April 2014)

OMG how did I miss this! He's finally here and he's lovely


----------



## nikicb (29 April 2014)

GlitterPup said:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj4pku66yK0&feature=youtu.be
0UTSIDE RORY
		
Click to expand...

Oh goodness me, what a cheeky little munchkin he is!  Poor Missy must have breathed a sigh of relief when he fell asleep.  Just lovely, and what gorgeous views you have from where they live as well.


----------



## Fools Motto (29 April 2014)

Adorable cheeky little chap! Outside world is great fun! Hope you managed to catch the little treasure (or does he just follow Missy - who is a fantastic mum! (has she had foals before?)


----------



## GlitterPup (29 April 2014)

Missy is a superstar and is so protective!
Rory just followed her in and out but kept running on ahead causing Missy to stress. Silly foal


----------

